

VIDEO: Calacanis discusses job hopping pros & cons - jasonmcalacanis
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lf9DUK_4fbg
In this video at the 1:34 mark I talk about the job hopping issue, loyalty, etc.
======
minalecs
He does make an excellent point in that being loyal will get loyalty in
return, but IMO.. I would rather have an excellent resource that can come in
and make an immediate impact even for a year, than have someone that will just
get by for 3 years. Imagine having someone like Calcanis work for your startup
full time for just 6 months, think about the impact. I think time matters
little. Also they bring a lot of varied experiences, and probably will be a
real litmus test on how you are as an employer.

------
seanmccann
What spot in the video is that specific topic?

~~~
kodea
Jason Calacanis VIDEO --- 1:34 in I talk about the job hopping issue

~~~
kodea
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lf9DUK_4fbg#t=1h34m22s>

